# When to change food type??



## Myrtle (Apr 26, 2013)

Our 12 RIR hens have been on chic starter from day 1 they are now 9 weeks old. I have heard that it could be up to 6 months of age before they lay an egg but wondered when you start feeding layer feed vs chic starter? 

We have not installed nesting boxes yet because I read you don't want them sleeping in them. When do you install the boxes? How do you know if you have advanced hens. My sister has RIR hens and they are 2 weeks older than mine and mine are much larger than hers. (Of course mine gets LOTS of treats and extra TLC because I swear I am addicted to them lol)!! I have read 12 to 16 weeks of age is there a sign incase mine come in at the 12 weeks vs the 16 weeks?? I will have to buy another bag of food for them as they turn 12 weeks just curious if I should continue with chic starter or do I switch?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I feed mine layer at about 20 weeks old. Before that they are on Flock Raiser. I have never heard of a RIR laying at 16 weeks let alone 12 weeks. Its always been right at or just after 22 weeks old. hmm.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

I feed starter till 6 weeks, grower till 20 weeks, layer after that.


----------

